# Calendar: Putting Names?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I was just wondering if you were gonna put the dogs name and the owner on the calendar, or would that make people feel too uncomfortable?

You can always just leave it blank like most calendars, but I thought it'd be nice for the newer members who may buy a copy to see who's dog is whos.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm open to ideas....and suggestions...


----------

